# Enneagrams for Videogames



## JamesSteal (Apr 14, 2013)

Post video games and the enneagrams you think would fit it.

Here are mine

Saints Row IV - 7w8 (On acid and dubstep)
Call of Duty series: 8w7 (Lots of online raging/running and gunning) 
Battlefield series: 3w2 (More teamwork than COD)
Valve games (Portal, Half-life): 5w6 (cerebral and puzzling) 
Fallout series: 5w4 (Wandering around a hopeless psychotic wasteland whilst listening to 50s music) 
Grand Theft Auto series: 8w7 (Overall mayhem) 
Silent Hill games: 4w5 (Dark and moody)
Civilization series: 1w9 (Reformers tend to love this game) 
Journey/Flower: 9w1 (These games are way too peaceful)


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Adventure games: 7 (exploration!)


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

LIMBO - 4w5 
Max Payne - 8w7 
NBA JAM - 7w6 :tongue:
Half-Life 5w4
Portal - 5w6?
Scrabble - 1w9 :laughing:


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

The director of 999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors supposedly used the Enneagram to derive his characters for the game.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Napoleptic said:


> The director of 999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors supposedly used the Enneagram to derive his characters for the game.


Oh, I should try that game if I get the chance. 

I don't know if anyone here has played Xenosaga (I haven't, however my friend has), but apparently the creators of the games took some inspiration from the Enneagram as well. No idea how good the writer's understanding of the Enneagram was, though. >_>


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT (Jul 24, 2011)

Tycoon/Sim Games: 5w6
Nintendogs: 2w3

Twitch


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Super Mario 7w6 (simple fun)
Sonic the Hedghog 7w8 (more hectic fun with minor frustration)
No More Heroes 8w7(killing LOTS AND LOTS OF KILLING)
Muramasa the Demon Blade 3w4(Beautiful art style and LOTS OF KILLING) I love Killing XP
Okami 4w3(beautiful artstyle no killing )
The Legend of Zelda 5w6 or 7w6?(Giant exploration/puzzle based games, 9/10 times I need to use a fucking walkthrough, I hate walkthroughs)
Any RPG 7w6 3w2 1w9 (7w8 if more action than exploration) mostly because you have to explore alot and develop your character to near perfection by charming the pants off of the citizens (sidequests) so there is always a strong 3 fix, 2 if you actually get to date them
God of War 8w7 Why? KILLLING!!!
All Driving games 7w8 fun with lots of adrenaline rushes but sadly no killiing 
Madden and NBA games 9w8 very traditional no giant changes from year to year
Pacman 8w7( yes Pacman was a story about Cannibalism which means killing)
Mario Kart 7w8 although it should be 8w7 because of all the fucking Blue turtle shells
Super Smash Bros 7w8 8w7 3w4 (its about being the best and knocking all of the competition off of the stage so you can be number1)~ brilliant life lessons
Assassins Creed 8w7(KILLING) nah its about killing with stealth 5w6
Ninja Gaiden 3w4 (its about how long are you going to go before you throw the controller at the tv)
Metal Gear 5w6 more stealth


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Super Mario 7w6 (simple fun)
> Sonic the Hedghog 7w8 (more hectic fun with minor frustration)
> No More Heroes 8w7(killing LOTS AND LOTS OF KILLING)
> Muramasa the Demon Blade 3w4(Beautiful art style and LOTS OF KILLING) I love Killing XP
> ...


Those are good. I would say more 7w6 for Legend of Zelda. Prince of Persia is more 5w6. 

Can I call the Legend of Zelda more friendly? :tongue:

Yeah Metal Gear Solid seems especially Sx/Sp 5w6 with the emphasis on darkness and stealth.


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> I don't know if anyone here has played Xenosaga (I haven't, however my friend has), but apparently the creators of the games took some inspiration from the Enneagram as well. No idea how good the writer's understanding of the Enneagram was, though. >_>


I played that game a while back and I only disagree with the typing of one character. It was a silly mistype, too. =/

Sadly I don't play games as much as I used to but Link from Legend of Zelda always seemed to be so 9-ish to me. He always seemed to have a reputation of being a lazy guy who sleeps a lot, as far as I can recall, despite the whole saving the world thing.


----------



## Vivoila (Mar 16, 2013)

Hahaha Pacman is pretty 8ish.
I gotta disagree with COD being 8w7,
too much teamwork with everyone on equal ground,
and no real M.O.
Think more God of War, one-man-army,
big opponents. The whole thing
is about revenge no?

& GUYS! Just because a videogame has violence doesn't make it 8ish.
>0<
Rollercoaster tycoon could very well be Eight!
Weeee look at all the control I have.
Look at me micro-manage everything! 
Make my own damn crazy rollercoaster.
Like you can drag and drop people for hell's sake. (muahahaha)


Anyways
Pokemon - 3w2
Farmville - 5w6 - "I NEED MORE RESOURCES!!"
Starcraft - 5 - build up my terrotory and when I'm ready I'll make my move (5 moving to 8)


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

zinnia said:


> I played that game a while back and I only disagree with the typing of one character. It was a silly mistype, too. =/


Oh, which character was that?


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> Oh, which character was that?


Albedo (the crazy white-haired guy). If I remember correctly, he was typed as 8 by the writers, but I think he was more 4w5-like.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Batman Arkham Games: 5w4? Dark, stealthy. 
Deadpool: 7w8. 
Legend of Zelda: 7w6 (Action with troubleshooting, concrete thinking wing)
Doom Series: 8w7


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

The Witcher series: 6w5


----------

